
Django cannot be used by large web sites. - pius
http://groups.google.com/group/django-users/browse_thread/thread/0389b64f9d19d23e?hl=en
======
utnick
issue seems to be you can't have more than 256 url regexes

So Django can be used by the largest sites, you just cant go crazy with URLs
in a single app

~~~
mrtron
You can subdivide the url regexes into more than one file too which apparently
solves the problem.

So break up your urls into sections at that point, which I think would be
useful anyways. Plus more than 256 url regexes? I am guessing they could be
optimized too :)

------
pius
Note: I am being sarcastic with the headline.

